# Comment supprimer un dossier dun compte IMAP ?



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Août 2008)

Jai un compte Mail IMAP chez Free et je voudrais supprimer un sous-dossier que jai créé dans la boîte de réception.
Que ce soit avec Mail ou avec le WebMail de Free, la suppression de ce dossier ne marche pas.

Le WebMail de Free me dit : 
« _Le dossier n'a pas été détruit. Le message d'erreur est : DELETE failed: Can't delete mailbox INBOX/Archives: no such mailbox_ ».

Mail me dit la même chose :





Et pourtant le dossier existe bien.
Comment effacer ce dossier ?


----------



## maousse (9 Août 2008)

J'ai le même problème que toi, soit par un client de Bureau, soit par le vieux webmail http://imp.free.fr , le plus récent roundcube http://imp.free.fr/rc ....

Et une rapide recherche google montre que c'est loin d'être un cas isolé, et conséquence de la relativement récente migration de tous les comptes email sur les serveurs de free.

Je posterai ici si jamais je tombe sur un solution un de ces jours, mais rien n'est moins sûr...


----------



## billboc (1 Mai 2012)

quelqu'un a t-il trouvé une solution avec ces dossiers impossible à effacer dans le webmail de free en imap ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Mai 2012)

Essayez avec Thunderbird (et un compte free en imap).


----------



## billboc (1 Mai 2012)

ourla nouvelle donne !

sur imp.free.fr pas de soucis les dossiers ont disparu (je ne sais pas pourquoi ni comment ça fait des jours que j'essaye de les effacer...)

dans Mail, les dossiers sont toujours là :confuses:
et refusent d'être effacés sous prétexte qu'ils n'existent pas = c'est une bonne raison 

que me conseillez vous ?
je ne voudrais pas faire une mauvaise manip et prendre le risque de perdre mes mails...

merci pour votre aide
++


----------



## billboc (8 Juillet 2012)

finalement, je me retrouve avec des sous-dossiers impossible à supprimer
ni via Mail, ni par le Webmail Free

y a un bug ?


----------

